# Mon iPod Vidéo est arrivé ...



## Mondana (25 Octobre 2005)

Ce matin 11H00 T.N.T (et boum !).

Il est noir 60 Go, beau (à nouveau gros risques de rayures comme le Nano) et très léger.
Le temps de charge est très long (+ 5 heures ??? usb ???).
Dans la boite on retrouve la même config. que le Nano + pochette (pas top...).

Synchro. ok, photos ok, musique ok et ...VIDEO O K !

J'ai pris sur iTunes le clip de U2 + une vidéo perso. de mon camescope dv et encodé avec QT7 Pro.
Ce fut long mais bon le résultat est très cool (surtout pour l'entourage qui trouve cela trop gadget )

Sur la TV (80 cm 16/9)

Il faut reconnaitre que c'est moyen en vidéo (mon cable faisait des couts circuits au niveau du son...)
Vu sur un topic on dirait un peu du VHS avec de gros pixels par moment.

Il aurait pu avoir un petit HP pour les personnes qui regardent avec vous (annotation pour les photos)

Voila a chaud mes premières impressions, un gadget de plus à la maison, mais Steve n'aurait-il pas un peu précipité les choses avec cet iPod (bonus vidéo) ?


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (25 Octobre 2005)

Et qu'est-ce que &#231;a donne directement sur l'&#233;cran de l'iPod? Quid de la taille et de la qualit&#233;?


----------



## willdevin (25 Octobre 2005)

des photos des photos avec des ex de videos..... combien il a mis de temps à arriver?


----------



## sergio (26 Octobre 2005)

willdevin a dit:
			
		

> des photos des photos avec des ex de videos..... combien il a mis de temps à arriver?



Oui des photos !!! lol
Et l'autonomie ? la taille ? 
C'est bien pour les photos ? la qualité d'écran ? etc..  lol


----------



## ederntal (29 Octobre 2005)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Question bête: le fait que le nouvel iPod Video ne supporte plus le firewire..est ce que ça veut dire qu'on ne peut plus s'en servir comme un DD de démarrage externe?..c'est à dire à dire d'installer OSX dessus et booter à partir de l'iPod..
> 
> parce que si c'est le cas,c'est vraiment rédhibitoire à l'achat pour moi ..enfin,si quelqu'un peut éclairer ma lanterne  ..



A prioris et pour le moment tu as raison... pas de boot possible...


----------



## Hades88 (29 Octobre 2005)

J'ai vu le contenu de la boîte..... PLUS D'ADAPTATEUR SECTEUR !!!! 
Donc, faudrait laisser charger l'ipod pendant 5 heures sur l'ordi ou débourser 29 euros pour le recharger..... Je comprends le fait qu'apple veuille réduire un maximum le coffret (pour les transport, ils peuvent en mettre plus par palettes) mais de là à supprimer quelque chose qui, pour moi, me semble essentiel......


----------



## meldon (29 Octobre 2005)

Hades88 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu le contenu de la boîte..... PLUS D'ADAPTATEUR SECTEUR !!!!
> Donc, faudrait laisser charger l'ipod pendant 5 heures sur l'ordi ou débourser 29 euros pour le recharger..... Je comprends le fait qu'apple veuille réduire un maximum le coffret (pour les transport, ils peuvent en mettre plus par palettes) mais de là à supprimer quelque chose qui, pour moi, me semble essentiel......



Oui c'est un peu "nul" :mouais:

Il faut voir le bon côté de la chose, pendant qu'il charge, tu peux le prendre en photo sous toutes les coutures pour nous le montrer.


----------



## Hades88 (29 Octobre 2005)

Mais je suis des chanceux qui ont un iPod Photo avec son chargeur USB et en plus, j'ai encore le dock de mon "tout vieux" 3G.....  .... 

Mais ceux qui n'ont pas cette chance seront sûrement déçus

Entre parenthèse, j'attend toujours mon iPod (vidéo) commandé il y a de celà une semaine dans un apple center.... Je te filerai des photos par après si tu en voudras encore (avec PhotoBooth se serait bien non? )


----------



## usmar (31 Octobre 2005)

question : 
y a pas de dock fourni avec le nouvel IPOD VIDEO ?
c'est pourtant marqué sur le site d'APPLE :


Dans la boîte :
- iPod
- Écouteurs ergonomiques
- Câble USB 2.0
- *Adaptateur Dock pour station d?accueil iPod Universal Dock*
- Boîtier
- Guide de démarrage rapide
- CD avec iTunes pour Mac et Windows et Guide des fonctionnalités

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...2mgrmtr2DQM8V1W/1.SLID?nclm=iPod&mco=16DEC4CF


je viens de découvrir qu'il ya meme pas les cables pour brancher sur la télé, c'est vraiment des radins sur ce coup là !!!


----------



## meldon (31 Octobre 2005)

usmar a dit:
			
		

> question :
> y a pas de dock fourni avec le nouvel IPOD VIDEO ?
> c'est pourtant marqu&#233; sur le site d'APPLE :
> - *Adaptateur Dock pour station d'accueil iPod Universal Dock*


Tu l'as &#233;crit toi m&#234;me, c'est l'adaptateur qui est livr&#233; pas le dock. Ca doit &#234;tre un bout de plastique &#224; ins&#233;rer dans le dock pour que l'ipod rentre bien (vu que le dock peut recevoir un peu pr&#232;s tout ce qui se fait dans la gamme de lecteur Apple d'o&#249; l'appellation "universel")


----------



## laurent1 (31 Octobre 2005)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Question bête: le fait que le nouvel iPod Video ne supporte plus le firewire..est ce que ça veut dire qu'on ne peut plus s'en servir comme un DD de démarrage externe?..c'est à dire à dire d'installer OSX dessus et booter à partir de l'iPod..
> 
> parce que si c'est le cas,c'est vraiment rédhibitoire à l'achat pour moi ..enfin,si quelqu'un peut éclairer ma lanterne  ..




et ben non... et je suis dans le même cas que toi je garde mon vieux 40 Gb. Ceci dit il y a des posts ou l'ont parle de débrider l'usb pour qu'il soit bootable... Si qqun a des infos, ca (nous??)m'intéresse


----------



## Phil 39 (31 Octobre 2005)

le brancher dans le mur ou dans une prise usb pour moi je vois pas la différence, par contre est-ce que la batterie du ipod est comme celle du ibook ? a savoir qu'après 2 ans d'utilisation l'autonomie est en chute libre ? :mouais:


----------



## Hades88 (31 Octobre 2005)

On te répondra dans 2 ans


----------



## MacEskis (31 Octobre 2005)

Reçu également le tout nouveau tout beau iPod, en noir et 60 GB.
Pour répondre aux diverses questions ci-dessus :

Adaptateur Dock : oui, c'est bien ce truc en plastique à placer sur un "dock" bine particulier, parce que sur celui de mon iPod photo, ça ne rentre pas.
Autonomie : j'ai chargé, très rapidement, un film d'une durée de nonante minutes (quatre-vingt dix pour certains lecteurs)(331Mo) et à la fin de la lecture il restait un tiers de la batterie.
Qualité vidéo: très bonne.
Qualité son : idem
Confort d'utilisation : prendre le train ou l'avion sera très plaisant à présent.
Recharge : vu que j'ai plusieurs iPod's, j'ai déjà plusieurs adaptateurs secteur, donc pas de problème de ce côté là (mais c'est vrai que c'est comme pour le Nano, ni chargeur, ni firewire).
Délais de livraison : commandé dès la minute de sa sortie, sur le Store néerlandais, le 12 je crois et livré le 28 octobre.

Bref, le Nano ne quitte plus mon cou dès que je franchi le pas de ma porte.  Le "photo" vient de prendre un sacré coup de vieux et le nouveau est tout simplement génial.

@pluche,
Pho.

p.s. : s'il n'est pas repris dans ma signature, c'est que je l'ai offert à ma compagne


----------



## Imaginus (31 Octobre 2005)

C'est quoi l'interet d'avoir 36 Ipod ? Surtout un nano quand on a l'ipod video...     :mouais:


----------



## juju palavas (31 Octobre 2005)

MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> Reçu également le tout nouveau tout beau iPod, en noir et 60 GB.
> Pour répondre aux diverses questions ci-dessus :
> 
> Adaptateur Dock : oui, c'est bien ce truc en plastique à placer sur un "dock" bine particulier, parce que sur celui de mon iPod photo, ça ne rentre pas.
> ...



Moi, je les  donne aux impôts tous les mois mes ipod...  Je vois-tu - n'est pas encore arrivé là


----------



## Phil 39 (1 Novembre 2005)

ah ! ha !

http://vinc3nt.com/ipod/


----------



## MacEskis (1 Novembre 2005)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi l'interet d'avoir 36 Ipod ? Surtout un nano quand on a l'ipod video...     :mouais:


Alors... par où commencer...
Mon premier fut le photo 30GB...
Mon second, ne le fut pas vraiment vu que c'est ma compagne qui s'en est offert un, le mini 4GB...
jusque là, un iPod chacun, rien d'anormal, enfin je suppose...

A la longue, trimballer le photo devenait assez contraignant (taille, poids, encombrement avec housse de protection, écouteurs) sutout que pour un usage journalier et qu'on se déplace à moto.  Et qu'au boulot on ne peut le mettre ni à sa ceinture, ni dans sa poche.
J'ajoute que plus de 8000 chansons au quotidien n'a pas grand intérêt en ce qui me concerne, sauf quand on part en vacances (et le fait de pouvoir y décharger les photos de notre APN est aussi très pratique).

Mon troisième, le Nano, résolvait tous les inconvénients cités ci-dessus, avec l'accessoire pour le porter à son cou, c'est un régal : poids plume, encombrement zéro, plus de câble/écouteurs qui se prennent partout, les 4GB me suffisent largement pour un usage journalier...

Mon quatrième, ne le fut pas vraiment, et oui, encore, après avoir vu/utiliser ce petit nanobijou ma compagne n'a pu résister: plus petit que son mini, l'écran couleur... un coup de foudre.

Mon cinquième, un cadeau pour agrémenter sa nouvelle voiture.

Mon tout est... 2 pour moi (celui de tous les jours et celui de vacances ou voiture), 3 pour elle (celui de tous les jours, celui de voiture et un souvenir )

Pho.


----------



## Warflo (1 Novembre 2005)

> Conditions de syst&#232;me : PC avec le port d'USB courant Windows 2000 SP4 ou Windows.xp SP2 ; *compatible avec OS courant X 10.3.9* avec port d'USB


Ah c'est bien sa il est *compatible avec 10.3.9....*:rateau: c'est rare de nos jours....


----------



## kitetrip (1 Novembre 2005)

Phil 39 a dit:
			
		

> ah ! ha !
> 
> http://vinc3nt.com/ipod/


 
Courageux d'avoir démonté son iPod 5G tout neuf  ... Très bon test


----------



## Phil 39 (5 Novembre 2005)

eh bien j'ai mon ipod vidéo ! c'est pas mal chic (en blanc) sauf que pour la vidéo y'a une crosse, il faut avoir qt7pro ou video2pod pour rendre les vidéos compatibles avec le ipod et dans les deux cas ce n'est pas inclus et il faut donc encore payer   est-ce que vous connaissez un autre logiciel gratuit quelque part sur le net qui fait la même chose ?


----------



## deadlocker (5 Novembre 2005)

J'ai entendu parlé de handbrake ou de ffmpegx. Va voir sur les forums d'ipodgeneration


----------



## belzebuth (7 Novembre 2005)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Ah c'est bien sa il est *compatible avec 10.3.9....*:rateau: c'est rare de nos jours....




euh je vois pas ce qu'il ya de bizarre... "about this mac" écrit toujours 10.*.*, et jamais X.*.*


----------



## Laurent_h (7 Novembre 2005)

Phil 39 a dit:
			
		

> eh bien j'ai mon ipod vidéo ! c'est pas mal chic (en blanc) sauf que pour la vidéo y'a une crosse, il faut avoir qt7pro ou video2pod pour rendre les vidéos compatibles avec le ipod et dans les deux cas ce n'est pas inclus et il faut donc encore payer   est-ce que vous connaissez un autre logiciel gratuit quelque part sur le net qui fait la même chose ?



Y aurait bien ce logiciel gratuit ...   http://www.macfreeware.fr/?section=description&details=254


----------



## ederntal (7 Novembre 2005)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> euh je vois pas ce qu'il ya de bizarre... "about this mac" écrit toujours 10.*.*, et jamais X.*.*


je pense qu'il voulais dire "c'est rare quelque chose qui n'est pas compatible QUE avec tiger  "


----------



## noliv (8 Novembre 2005)

Phil 39 a dit:
			
		

> eh bien j'ai mon ipod vidéo ! c'est pas mal chic (en blanc) sauf que pour la vidéo y'a une crosse, il faut avoir qt7pro ou video2pod pour rendre les vidéos compatibles avec le ipod et dans les deux cas ce n'est pas inclus et il faut donc encore payer   est-ce que vous connaissez un autre logiciel gratuit quelque part sur le net qui fait la même chose ?



Un remplaçant gratuit de Quicktime pro : QT Amateur : http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/18278

Un logiciel pour enregistrer un DVD vers divers formats : Handbrake : http://handbrake.m0k.org/

Dans handbrake, choisis du mp4 avec par exemple du h264 (attention tu as le choix de l'encodeur sur la gauche, il faut choisir "x264 baseline" pour que ça marche sur l'ipod) et dans les réglages "picture settings", il faut diminuer la largeur à 320 pixels et de préférence couper les bandes noires autour de la vidéo. Il te reste à choisir le débit, en dessous de 768.


----------



## Phil 39 (9 Novembre 2005)

> aurait bien ce logiciel gratuit ... http://www.macfreeware.fr/?section=d...on&details=254



merci, ca fonctionne bien et c'est simple


----------



## AuGie (9 Novembre 2005)

Phil 39 a dit:
			
		

> ah ! ha !
> 
> http://vinc3nt.com/ipod/



Excellent test !! Merci 

Un petit test rapide pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu : Pixellum


----------



## hds (10 Novembre 2005)

Petite question : Y a-t-il une différence de qualité considérable entre le MP4 et le H.264 ?


----------



## noliv (10 Novembre 2005)

Il faut clarifier deux trois choses pour toi hds : Le H.264 peut se trouver dans un fichier MP4

MP4, MOV, AVI sont des types de fichiers (des wrappers) qui peuvent contenir des flux audio et vidéo qui sont, eux, codés de différentes manières (divx, h.264, mp3, aac...)

Donc, pour l'iPod, on a le choix de plusieurs formats (mov, mp4 et euh... je ne sais plus mais pas avi) qui ne jouent pas sur la qualité d'image. Mais ce qui t'intérresse, c'est le "codec" que l'on va utiliser.

Les choix possibles pour le codec sont : H.264 et mpeg-4 (toute la confusion vient de là, le "mpeg-4" est souvent utilisé pour désigner un peu tout...)

Donc, ta question : Y a-t-il une différence de qualité considérable entre mpeg-4 et h.264 ?
Ma réponse : Oui mais Non !
Désolé de ne pouvoir être plus clair, je vais préciser bien sûr 

Pour une même taille d'image le h.264 va te permettre d'obtenir une meilleure qualité. Cependant, le h.264 nécessite de la puissance et l'iPod n'est pas aussi puissant qu'un ordinateur... il y a donc une limite de taille d'image qu'il peut lire en h.264 (320x240). Il est donc possible d'enregistrer des vidéos avec une image plus grande en mpeg-4 qu'en h.264 avec donc plus de détails (ce n'est pas une généralité sur ces codecs mais uniquement appliqué à l'iPod).

Dernier point important : la taille de l'écran de l'iPod entre en jeu : si tu ne lis tes vidéos que sur l'iPod (et PAS sur la sortie TV de l'iPod), il est inutile de choisir une taille d'image plus grande que la taille de l'écran. Par contre en branchant l'iPod sur une sortie TV, ça permet de gagner en précision, en détails.

Conclusion (enfin) h.264 pour visionner uniquement sur l'iPod donnera la meilleure qualité, mpeg-4 pour la sortie télé.

Les préférences peuvent cependant varier : certains (pas moi!) se contenteront sûrement de la taille d'image 320x240 sur la sortie télé. On peut aussi se demander si le codec mpeg-4, moins gourmand en ressources processeur, permet d'économiser la batterie de l'iPod...

Aahhh c'est compliqué... mais on finira pas connaître tous les détails!


----------



## AuGie (10 Novembre 2005)

Un coup de boule disco


----------



## Zyrol (10 Novembre 2005)

pfff, à lire tous ces posts ça donne envie de changer mon ipod 4G...

en fait je cherche une solution pour stocker mes photos et pouvoir les montrer sur une TV quand je vais chez quelqu'un (bien sur la fonction musique pour la voiture...)
L'ipod vidéo irait à merveille...
en plus avec cette fonction vidéo pour stocker quelques videos persos et 2/3 films cultes.... 

Petite question : est ce qu'un itrip pour un ipod 4G 20Go (pas couleur) fonctionne avec l'ipod video ?


----------



## noliv (10 Novembre 2005)

Merci pour les coups de boules 

L'iTrip actuel ne fonctionne pas à cause de l'absence du connecteur à côté de la prise casque... dommage (ça te fait une raison de ne pas craquer ).

J'imagine que, comme pour le nano, Griffin va devoir sortir un nouvel iTrip utilisant le connecteur Dock...


----------



## krigepouh (12 Novembre 2005)

Quelle ne fut pas ma surprise tout à l'heure de voir que la Fnac (Paris St Lazare) avait reçu des iPod 5G, alors que suite à mon coup de fil d'il y a une semaine, ils ne les envisageaient pas avant début décembre !!

- "Heuu... moui, nous n'avons que les 60 Go", me dit le vendeur
- "Mais c'est celui que je veux lui dit-je, réveillez-vous c'est un grand jour !!"
Au même moment une femme et sa fille s'approchent :
- "Mazette vous avez les iPod Vidéo ????"
Le vendeur : ? "Heuu... moui"
- "Mais il ne lisent pas les Divx, alors que l'Archos oui", dit la femme
Le vendeur : - "Heuu... moui"
Krigepouh : - "Oui mais vous pouvez convertir tout çà madame et patati patata, tapez dans Gougueule "iPod vidéo Divx" vous trouverez une procédure toute simple et basta"
Krigepouh, la femme, la fille (s'extasiant devant la vitrine) :  -"Oooh oui qu'il est beau !  , le 60 est un peu gros non ? Mais non madame osez la grande taille voyons !"

Et voilà comment à 5 mn de la fermeture, deux iPod with Video, ont trouvé un nouveau foyer ! 

 

PS : L'écran mazette ! Qu'il est chouette !!


----------



## hds (13 Novembre 2005)

Merci pour toutes ces clarifications ! Je vais enfin pouvoir correctement encoder mes dévédés pour mon futur iPod  !


----------



## Phil 39 (14 Novembre 2005)

15 heures d'autonomie avec le 30gig, hummm... c'est très très généreux, en usage normal un 6 heures est beaucoup plus réaliste


----------



## shinjilestat (14 Novembre 2005)

Moi je suis arrivé à environs 10 heures en usage normal uniquement musical avec le mien.
Par contre si on lit une vido, c'est la cata.
J'ai déchargé mon iPod vidéoen environs 2-3 heures en lui faisant lire des vidés en continue .


----------



## Anabys (14 Novembre 2005)

Hop, et un autre test de l'iPod vidéo => ici


----------



## belzebuth (8 Décembre 2005)

Est ce que le cable AV de l'ibook est compatible avec l'ipod ou je rêve?


----------



## noliv (8 Décembre 2005)

Le cable iPod par rapport aux cables standards... il y a juste une inversion de deux fiches : en branchant sur la télé d'une "mauvaise" façon (le cable rouge sur la prise jaune, le jaune sur la rouge, et le blanc reste sur la blanche), tout fonctionne. 

Des nouvelles de mon iPod : le bouton play fonctionnait mal, j'ai dû le renvoyer au SAV... après deux semaines d'attente ils m'en renvoient un neuf (qui devrait arriver très bientôt).
Bizarrement j'ai réussi à rester zen


----------



## belzebuth (10 Décembre 2005)

j'ai vu ça sur internet aussi! bonne nouvelle!!

pour les photos on doit passer par iphoto d'office???


----------



## ikiki (10 Décembre 2005)

Salut 

Ayé j'ai mon popod vidéo noir :love:
Marche vraiment bien.
Et la vidéos qui pour moi n'était qu'un gadget à l'origine est de pls en plus utilisée.

Sinon, noliv, le cable dont tu parles est-il celui permettant de connecter un ipod photo à une télé (1 jack <--> 3 RCA) ???


----------



## Imaginus (10 Décembre 2005)

Excellent test Phil36 .

Perso J'ai opté pour un ipod 5G un peu plus grand ... Un Powerbook 12"...


_Quoi hors sujet ? _


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Décembre 2005)

noliv a dit:
			
		

> Le cable iPod par rapport aux cables standards... il y a juste une inversion de deux fiches : en branchant sur la télé d'une "mauvaise" façon (le cable rouge sur la prise jaune, le jaune sur la rouge, et le blanc reste sur la blanche), tout fonctionne.





			
				belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu ça sur internet aussi! bonne nouvelle!!



C'est une bonne nouvelle que les fiches du câble des iPods soient inversées ?
Etranges, ces Macusers...


----------



## belzebuth (12 Décembre 2005)

non c'est une bonne nouvelle qu'on ne doit pas acheter un cable apple... pour l'ibook il fallait acheter un cable apple à 30¤, pour une bete sortie AV (mais incompatible)


----------



## ikiki (12 Décembre 2005)

Salut.
J'ai acheté le cable AV de l'ipod photo, et bien il fonctionne très bien avec l'ipod vidéo, et nullement besoin d'inverser les fils   
En plus, c'st 19 ¤ le cable, alors avis aux amateurs...


----------



## belzebuth (13 Décembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> En plus, c'st 19 ¤ le cable, alors avis aux amateurs...




justement, le but de l'astuce d'inversion des cables jaune et rouge est de pouvoir utiliser un cable générique AV (qui coute 3¤) à la place du cable ipod, qui est 6 fois plus cher.


----------



## ikiki (13 Décembre 2005)

Pas vu de cable AV générique à  3¤ moi  ...
Il y en avait bien d'autre marques, au même prix voire plus, mais c'est tout...
Où en as tu vu?


----------



## belzebuth (14 Décembre 2005)

j'ai reçu mon ipd ce matin!!

génial!!!

par contre il ne rentre pas dnas la pochette fournie... qu'est ce que c'est que cette connerie???


----------



## belzebuth (14 Décembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Pas vu de cable AV générique à  3¤ moi  ...
> Il y en avait bien d'autre marques, au même prix voire plus, mais c'est tout...
> Où en as tu vu?



bah juste en regardant deux seconde ici par exemple : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5822393001&category=93375

mais il doit yavoir moyen ailleurs aussi!


----------



## belzebuth (15 Décembre 2005)

bon ben en forçant bien il a fini par y rentrer dans sa housse!

cet ipod est génial! la navigation des photos est un pur bonheur, par contre je suis pas sur que je tiendrai à regarder les 24 épisodes de 24 dans ce format pour mon prochain vol! c'est rikiki pour la vidéo quand mê^me...


----------



## Laurent_h (15 Décembre 2005)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> j'ai reçu mon ipd ce matin!!
> 
> génial!!!
> 
> par contre il ne rentre pas dnas la pochette fournie... qu'est ce que c'est que cette connerie???



Salut, 

pour info, tu l'avais commandé quand ? 
Moi, commandé depuis 4/12 et toujours rien....


----------



## Tom45 (15 Décembre 2005)

Laurent_h a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> pour info, tu l'avais commandé quand ?
> Moi, commandé depuis 4/12 et toujours rien....



Je sais pas où tu habites mais c vrai que c bizar ce délai. Moi je l'ai commandé samedi dernier le 10/12, et il est arrivé le 13/12, et en plus je l'ai fait graver. J'ai trouvé ca super rapide !!!

Malheureusemant dans ces cas là y a pa grand chose à faire, faut prendre son mal en patience
Sinon tu peux peut être essayer de contacter apple pour avoir plus d'infos sur l'etat de ta commande.


----------



## belzebuth (15 Décembre 2005)

moi je l'ai commandé samedi à 14h, reçu mercredi à 9h30 du mat avec la livraison gratuite normale.

Lundi il a quitté Shanghai, Mardi il a débarqué en Alaska (???), et mercredi matin il était chez moi!

edit : apple ne doit pas aimer les français


----------



## ikiki (16 Décembre 2005)

Ben moi je l'ai pris à la flaque, car pour les adhérents, 6 % de réduc et payable en 10 fois sans frais... le calcul est vite fait 

Vraiment un bel appareil...


----------



## Laurent_h (16 Décembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi je l'ai pris à la flaque, car pour les adhérents, 6 % de réduc et payable en 10 fois sans frais... le calcul est vite fait
> 
> Vraiment un bel appareil...



Moi  je l'ai pris sur l'AS car E-coupon correspondant à 10% et j'aime pas la Fnac....
Il est arrivé en tout cas aujourd'hui


----------

